# Beloved Tombstone



## jlrray

All i can say is woah...


----------



## Terra

Painting Beloved:





This video demonstrates a quick rundown of the painting technique used on Beloved. It shows my early style of painting tombstones and …admittedly, it has evolved but it’s a great beginner’s way of doing it.










Paint Epitaph and Crevices: Using a small detail brush and dark gray exterior paint, paint the inside of the epitaph. Using a larger detail brush, paint the crevices but also feather out to the edges.

Tea-staining (not-pictured): Water down your dark gray exterior paint. Using your angle brush, roughly drip the paint over the top of the tombstone and help brush it down. Do it repeatedly until you like the look. You are trying to make it look like this stone has been in the weather forever.










Drybrushing: This is the miracle step. Get a dry 3-inch brush and dip it in slightly grayed white exterior flat paint. Brush it dry on a paper towel. Then lightly brush the entire tombstone. This will paint only the raised edges of the tombstone and you will be amazed at the transformation. Instantly your tombstone will look like real stone.










Make it ancient: Raw Sienna is the perfect orangy color to add a rust-colored lichen look. Have some of the paint straight and have some of it lightly mixed with the white and dark exterior flat paint. Using the angled brush, dry-brush paint streaks down some areas of the tombstone. Switch it up with the lighter paint to add depth.










Make it more ancient: To add a white-lichen look, put some of the white exterior flat paint on your pallet and very, very slightly darken it with some of your dark gray paint. Get a rag and dip it into the paint and dry off a bit on a paper towel. Then hit the tombstone a couple of times to get the look you want. In the picture, you will see it I hit the back of the tombstone with it.










Moss (not pictured): Add moss in some random places using a hot glue gun.

Seal Bottom: Turn onto her side. Before the picture was taken, you would have seen large and small openings on the bottom of her dress where bugs and water could get in. To fix: use scrap chicken wire and foam shreds to help fill in large holes. Then put a heavy coat of caulk over all to help seal. Let dry overnight and then caulk any remaining holes. Let dry again. Drylok the entire bottom with two coats (let dry in between) and then a final coat of whatever exterior flat paint you have left. Let dry again. Laugh every time you see her upside down.










Finished: Here's a better view of the moss that was added. Step back, admire your creation and have another glass of wine....










Ahhhh, you are all done. Now the next challenge is to keep the kiddies from hitting it with sticks to see if it is really stone (they are so lucky I'm the laid back, cool neighbor lady).






In the graveyard at night.






Made a short video answering some questions about Beloved that you might also have.


I was an instructor of a Prop Building Thread for Beloved. Though the links to pictures were broken with the software update at HF, the thread is chock full of lots of great questions/answers regarding Beloved: https://www.halloweenforum.com/threads/project-3-terras-beloved-tombstone-students-thread.76644/


----------



## ChiliPete

This is amazing. Thanks for posting this. This is definitely going on the list for next year.


----------



## frenchy

thanks now that my friends said to me that i don't have that artistic ability to do that this is my next year project and i am sure i will be able to do it


----------



## Rikki

Whew! A little too time consuming for my taste, but MAN is she beautiful! Great job!


----------



## LadyAlthea

amazing. 

just amazing.


----------



## TNBrad

WOW this is great 
Thank you very much for sharing and inspiring others.


----------



## Dragonomine

Saved for next year!


----------



## Isabella_Price

Wow, that's so lifelike! I'm VERY impressed!

I'm also impressed that you had patience for all that! Haha.


----------



## thud

The hits just keep crawling out of your basement. Another great prop! Thanks for sharing! By the way, do you use drylock on all your tombstones or just this one? I guess I'm thinking more of the headstone itself and not the lady. I ask because I have a half-dozen headstones made of blue foam board that only have two or 3 coats of exterior latex mis-tint paint, and am wondering how they will hold up over the years with moisture. They've made it one year just fine so far.

*thud*


----------



## SouthernBelle

We're trying to make a "beloved" prop but I swear it's looking more and more like the "unloved" instead of the "beloved"!


----------



## Terra

thud said:


> The hits just keep crawling out of your basement. Another great prop! Thanks for sharing! By the way, do you use drylock on all your tombstones or just this one? I guess I'm thinking more of the headstone itself and not the lady. I ask because I have a half-dozen headstones made of blue foam board that only have two or 3 coats of exterior latex mis-tint paint, and am wondering how they will hold up over the years with moisture. They've made it one year just fine so far.
> 
> *thud*


Thank you Thud (_I love your name_). I used two coats of Drylok on all my tombstones. What was a very happy accident was that it has sand in the paint (_didn't expect that_). That really helped add the perfect stone look. I was going to just do the latex myself but after seeing the texture and color of the gray Drylok, I realized that I was only going to need the latex for the accents (epitaphs, dark crevices, tea-staining, dry-brushing and sponging.


----------



## Terra

SouthernBelle said:


> We're trying to make a "beloved" prop but I swear it's looking more and more like the "unloved" instead of the "beloved"!


Awww man, that must be frustrating because there's a bit of an investment in this prop. Is there anything I could help diagnose?


----------



## OMGDan

Wish i had the patience and creativity to pull off something like this.

Truly awe-inspiring.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss

Thank you Terra for this wonderful tutoral. I already have it bookmarked for summer 2009. 

Hmmmmm...........good thing I have 3 day weekends!


----------



## DannyK

absolutely astonishing. This is a VERY impressive prop...I've never really invested too much in static props...but with the "living dead" theme I am going for, I may have to add this to muy graveyard...once again BEAUTIFUL work.


----------



## Neilyboy

dang that is absolutely awesome!! one of these years I will have some free time and finally be able to do something like this!

thanks for the great tutorial

Neil


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk

*Wonderful stuff*

Wow, the graveyard looks so good, very gothic and eerie the beloved tombstones amazing. It makes me think of Cathy from Wuthering Heights, a tragic soul. ( I'm a bit of a drama queen  ) Very beautiful, it's going to look stunning on Halloween night.


----------



## krvp

This is a amazing piece, the time and quality you put in to this shows your skills and interest. I can't wait to try to do something like this, im sure it wont even come close to your work...Kuddos on a job well done


----------



## thud

Terra said:


> Thank you Thud (_I love your name_). I used two coats of Drylok on all my tombstones. What was a very happy accident was that it has sand in the paint (_didn't expect that_). That really helped add the perfect stone look. I was going to just do the latex myself but after seeing the texture and color of the gray Drylok, I realized that I was only going to need the latex for the accents (epitaphs, dark crevices, tea-staining, dry-brushing and sponging.


Ha! Thanks, old nickname that has served its purpose well. Thanks for the 411 on the Drylok, I'll have to give it a whirl next season. Less than 2 weeks until our party and still soooo much little stuff to do. My wife has banned me from any new props until all the little stuff is done. *bleh* *heh*


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Terra, you rock! I'm amazed at how creative you were at constructing and explaining all of this. Great pics to illustrate. Thanks so much for the excellent tutorial on this amazing looking prop.


----------



## Terra

Thanks everyone. It was my pleasure to provide the tutorial


----------



## dpolking

Terra You Rule!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

Terra, I bow to your genius (and those that influnced your creation)! Thanks for the detailed tutorial!


----------



## Mr.PumpkinGrin

I'm in utter awe. This is amazing and so simple! I'm also looking to recreate the Winged Death Statue from Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire movie. That, is amazing. Would you just dip everything in Monster Mud the same way and lay over the pre-fabricated frame? Still in awe.


----------



## Terra

Mr.PumpkinGrin said:


> I'm in utter awe. This is amazing and so simple! I'm also looking to recreate the Winged Death Statue from Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire movie. That, is amazing. Would you just dip everything in Monster Mud the same way and lay over the pre-fabricated frame? Still in awe.


Yeah, monster mud leaves incredible effects. Do you have a picture of the statue you are talking about? I can't remember it. Jimmyzdc made a terrific reaper by draping monster mud over a frame. Here's a link to his great tutorial: http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/69229-monster-mud-reaper.html

By the way, I'm currently hosting a thread answering loads of questions about how I made Beloved in the Prop Building Group. Just put up a new video of her too: http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...terras-beloved-tombstone-students-thread.html


----------



## Deathtouch

My God that is awesome. When I grow up I am going to be just like you.


----------



## devils chariot

That is the greatest tombstone evah! I love your process, very smart and very thorough


----------



## Terra

Thank you. She's getting antsy to make her appearance again this year.


----------



## Boo Baby

Hey Terra, I'm just making my way through the tutorials for instructions on building basic tombstones. This certainly doesn't fit that bill but I had to comment on the beautiful work you did. That is just amazing...

I'm such a softie I swear, the epitaph made me tear up...


----------



## Terra

Aww, thanks Boo. Yes, that epitaph gets me too. I love my hubby so much, I'd probably do the same as Beloved.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

Terra said:


> Aww, thanks Boo. Yes, that epitaph gets me too. I love my hubby so much, I'd probably do the same as Beloved.



Heck yes you had better, cause you know he lost his potential man cave to your prop shop! lol You know Terra, I've been thinking that your Beloved may need to get out and travel a bit, sort of a traveling showcase, making guest appearances at home haunt cemeteries around the country...let me be the first to offer her a welcoming respite!


----------



## Terra

Yeah, isn't he awesome?! In the end, worked out even better. On the weekends, I happily go to the workshop and he happily watches golf and football in peace 

By the way, love to take Beloved on a trip back to Whidbey Island. Georgous place!


----------



## hatsheput63

Dang!!!! I LOVE her!!!! I wouldn't be laid back,I'd be the scariest thing in the yard ,if someone poked a project of mine!! Never mind the Halloween props- Run from the crazy old lady with monster mud on her hands!!!! ~Shelley


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk

Terra, that's still my favourite tombstone, it's very beautiful. You're very talented. My kids have seen your props too, lol they called you the tombstone lady and said your stuffs cool.


----------



## The Reapers WS6

Beautiful work!!!


----------



## frankpatriot

dude, thats soooo B.A.!


----------



## ghostuponthefloor

Wow. This is absolutely amazing. Thank you so much for posting this, this is going to be one of my main projects next year.


----------



## The Reapers WS6

lol,, ive got my styro head and seduction wig sitting on my desk here at work right now!!! Needless to say folks that have came in to my office today are probably thinking im a lil wierd,,,lol. The dress is like trying to find a needle in a hay stack though,,,,


----------



## Terra

Thanks agian everyone 

_The Reapers WS6_, I hear you! I found the dress first and then looked around for what I could make with it. It was really, really small....

Here's a thought... what about a teen's Halloween costume that has all the frilly dress foofies? Doesn't have to be white, could be any color.


----------



## The Reapers WS6

*thats* an idea i havnt tried,,, thank you


----------



## mingle

Terra, You are an inspiration to us all!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Si-cotik

I'm hoping to be able to afford making one of these for next year. Got some ideas for how I want to do it, just hope I can pull it off as my work isn't that good. (sorry no pics to prove it)


----------



## Terra

Si-cotik said:


> I'm hoping to be able to afford making one of these for next year. Got some ideas for how I want to do it, just hope I can pull it off as my work isn't that good. (sorry no pics to prove it)


To be honest, I didn't think my work previously was that good either. But this is a very forgiving medium. *Yeah!* 

Seriously, I was amazed at how well she turned out. Give it a shot. Even if you aren't so thrilled with the end product _(and I think you will)_ Halloween displays are dimly lit and it will still look great.


----------



## SmartisSexy

I am taking a stab at this, I bought my supplies today ...


----------



## UCIooBAkeeP

THe more I look at this the more I want to make one but don't think i'll have time before our haunted house on the 29th. Can you just send me yours? hehehe Amazing job!!!!


----------



## Terra

Sure...look for the truck 

Thanks everyone for the kudos


----------



## SmartisSexy

So far so good. I start on the mud tomorrow when I get home from work, your tutorial has made this a lot easier than I thought Terra, thanks.


----------



## savagehaunter

Thanks for taking the time to show us how you did it. I will someday attempt to make one.


----------



## StanFam3

One day, when I'm a grown up yard haunter, I wish to make a tombstone as amazing as this one! WOW!


----------



## Chops6965

I am constantly amazed by the talented people that are lurking around this place!! 

I LOVE that tombstone and will definitely be giving it a try (hopefully for next year). Your tutorial seems easy to follow, thanks for taking the time to post it.

I also had a look at your flickering candles...GENIOUS! I foresee some of those making it into my yard as well...


----------



## pacman

*amazing ....*

i will try to make something similar for my front garden next year , but i doubt it will be any where near as exceptional as this , very good and if i may say exceptionally creepy , even a bit disturbing , but damn good , really exceptional work , thank you again for sharing your skill and advice and for giving inspiration.


----------



## Terra

Aww, thanks so much everyone. I am glad to help


----------



## relics

*Featured on HauntersDigest.com*


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit

I've seen this several times and I just can't get over how beautiful it is. Thank you terra for sharing it. One day I'll try my hand at something this detailed but I'm certainly bookmarking this.


----------



## SmartisSexy

I made mine last year and it came out amazing. Terra is rockstar, all her stuff is awesome.


----------



## Terra

Thanks so much 

*SmartisSexy* _(yes it is)_ would you post a picture? Pretty please with an eyeball on top?


----------



## Si-cotik

yes pictures please


----------



## SmartisSexy

K let me go upload it I am at work and they hate on me Barracuda blocks everything LOL brb.


----------



## SmartisSexy

I love Terra's so much I didn't really make many changes to it at all, I thought she was perfect just the way she was.


----------



## SmartisSexy

Hope you guys can see it.


----------



## Thegardenofshadows

Great job, Smart


----------



## SmartisSexy

Cool thanks


----------



## pagan

Now I have the bug! Storage be damned!! Thanks Terra (and the rest of you lot) for putting this in my head . BTW.. Great job SIS!


----------



## SmartisSexy

I felt the same way I had nowhere to put it I said screwit and rented a storage unit for all my stuff. I consider it worth the cost.


----------



## Terra

SmartisSexy said:


> I love Terra's so much I didn't really make many changes to it at all, I thought she was perfect just the way she was.


Oh, she's a beauty! I especially like the soft hair you gave her. It helps make her look soft, romantic and likes she's just dreaming of her Beloved. Great work on her!

I'm so close to renting a storage unit for some of my stuff too. I love the Beloved but NOT when we are trying to chug her back down to the basement. Grr...


----------



## SmartisSexy

Thanks I am glad you like her, I tried to keep her pretty close to yours because I thought it was great the way it was. I gave up on house storage my attic and garage were a mess. I added moss to the plywood to cover it, I only finished her the day before last year and couldn't find moss anywhere. The storage unit is nice, I got really lucky and there is one literally around the corner from my house I drive less than a minute and am there.


----------



## pagan

I have heard horror stories about some props that didnt hold up well to the heat (an enclosed storage is essentially an oven), but I think they were mostly latex... Anyone here have any trouble?


----------



## SmartisSexy

That is a possibility, I have no latex in my unit and it isn't climate controlled.


----------



## lisa48317

She's beautiful!


----------



## yank

beautiful project terra!! one question....i may just be completely missing it...but how do you attach the woman to the tombstone - glue? wire? or does the dry lock do it?


----------



## Terra

Thanks so much  Funny thing is, she's not secured at all. I made a little wedge on the stone with a hole in it. Here's a picture:










I thought I'd wire her waist to it. But, after I finished mm'ding I realized she wasn't going anywhere, heh. Then after 3 coats of Drylok _*for sure*_ she's not going anywhere.



.


----------



## yank

thank you...i thoiught that might be the case - but wanted to be sure -


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk

This never fails to impress me, hauntingly beautiful.


----------



## DEADicated

If anyone is interested, Ebay has an Vintage Wedding Dress Long Sleeve High Neck for $75 or best offer - shipping is $9.95. It looks like it would be perfect for this, old small and with a 20' train.
Item # 230471770160
I got a counter offer of $50 from the seller but decided that I really have no time and passed on it.


----------



## Si-cotik

would love to make one of these but i don't really have any place to put it.


----------



## Si-cotik

DEAD that's a lot of money to pay for something like this....perhaps you should hit your local thrift store


----------



## DEADicated

Si-cotik
I have my wife checking but nothing yet. This just looked like a perfect match for this prop.


----------



## phil121

wow, you deserve an award for your tombstones


----------



## crxy

*Holy Gods of Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## yank

hi terra - do you dry brush the woman and the tombstone or just the tombstone?


----------



## Terra

I do both


----------



## GoolGaul

Hurricane permitting (well, wife freaking out about hurricane permitting) I am starting one of these this weekend...

I am thinking about making it cry... with sound, not tears.
too over the top?


----------



## Terra

Oh no! Not at all....I like that idea a lot.


----------



## Darth Sparrow

THANKS for the tutorial Terra!!! I will be starting mine this long HOLIDAY weekend. Hopefull that will give me 2 full nights for drying and 3 days for working to see how far I can get on her. I am lucky that last year we bout my wife a green LONG victorian dress with a high color. My wife is 5'2" and weigh 105 and the dress was too small for her so it should work PERFECT. Its been sitting in the closet waiting for a purpose. So now that I have the hardest piece to acquire the rest is just time and FUN!!!!

HERE WE GO!!!!!


----------



## Terra

Very cool having that Victorian dress. It exactly what I imagined Beloved wearing. Good luck and hope you have fun building this weekend


----------



## girl of vlad

I have looked at your tut. so many times, I am just trying to muster up the courage to try this project for myself. It is truly beautiful, good work!!!!


----------



## Darth Sparrow

Well due to financial crap, I haven't gotten started :-( but for sure the last full week of this month, I have a week of forced vacation (meaning my boss is closing the office) so for sure I will be starting my tombstones and Beloved then !
Wanted to post a mock up to show off the green dress I have!


----------



## Terra

Oh wow, that is a pretty dress. Bummer about your work  Damn, I wish this economy would start to perk up again...


----------



## GiggleFairy

Darth Sparrow said:


> Well due to financial crap, I haven't gotten started :-( but for sure the last full week of this month, I have a week of forced vacation (meaning my boss is closing the office) so for sure I will be starting my tombstones and Beloved then !
> Wanted to post a mock up to show off the green dress I have!
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about your job. That really bites. Hopefully you'll land something better and won't miss a beat. On a good note, I'm loving the mock up! Can't wait to see the progression. The Beloved Tombstone is definitely a favorite piece for me. I just don't think my ADHD would allow me to create such a masterpiece. OH LOOK! SOMETHING SHINY!


----------



## Angelique_NM

Wow, well done Terra this is an amazing and very detailed prop.

angelique_nm


----------



## Darth Sparrow

Terra , I didn't mean to be confusing, what I meant was my boss is going out of town for a week and closing the office instead of getting a sub chiro like he used to! So because of that I have to use a week of my vacation time or I am out a weeks pay :-( but it's good cause it will give me time to work on props  oh I Just remembered that my mom has 2 - 4 foot tall resin column type pillars she said I can have since they have been sitting in her garage! I'm gonna use those to make dog and cat memorial tombstones. 

fREe SCORE!!!


----------



## Terra

Oh good! I thought he was kind of making you guys lose a week of pay. Hubby has to take a vacation the week of Christmas to New Years too. They started that when the economy went bad. Before, no one would take vacation that week because it kind of already was.  Now they've closed that loop hole.

Yep, nice score on the pillars!


----------



## lfirst

HaHa After making Beloved I went crazy making tombstones. My last one I got carrried away and made it so wide I can't fit it thru the door to put outside!!! I guess it was the wine...I am going take a wall down for the sake of Halloween hahhahaha


----------



## Terra

Heheh! That's funny. Hey, my Beloved juuuuuust barely gets through my door opening too.


----------



## The Red Hallows

*Love this prop!!! This is the second year in a row I've said I was going to attempt the project. But, not this year.  I'll have to plan on doing it during the summertime when time is abundant for me. *


----------



## SmartisSexy

I think this is still the best tombstone around, I get compliments on mine all the time. It is just an amazing idea and Terra's tutorial was very helpful.


----------



## Deslock

It isn't just another tombstone.

It's truly an _amazing_ work of art.

*Period*. Hands down.

A lot of hard work, talent, and improvisation on the fly.

I've seen work by movie professionals that aren't *anywhere* as good as Terra's, and several others here. Terra's work is a work of love of the craft, and it shows. That's the spirit of the true artist. The work of putting in details that _most_ will *not* notice, but we know that they're there.

Joe Average will not think about the careful placement of moss, they'll just know that they see something awesome. It's the _small_ details that add up to make the "whole picture" that blows everyone away.

Terra's "Beloved" is simple, _elegant_, and timeless; just like the original designers of the "old" tombstones meant them to be. She did a fantastic job of recreating their style and form. They meant them to evoke emotion. And Terra's does just that. I know my jaw fell down when I saw it.

Well done. 

And thank you for sharing it with us all.


----------



## Terra

Again, it is terrific that you all like it so much 



Deslock said:


> It isn't just another tombstone.
> 
> It's truly an _amazing_ work of art.
> 
> *Period*. Hands down.
> 
> A lot of hard work, talent, and improvisation on the fly.
> 
> I've seen work by movie professionals that aren't *anywhere* as good as Terra's, and several others here. Terra's work is a work of love of the craft, and it shows. That's the spirit of the true artist. The work of putting in details that _most_ will *not* notice, but we know that they're there.
> 
> Joe Average will not think about the careful placement of moss, they'll just know that they see something awesome. It's the _small_ details that add up to make the "whole picture" that blows everyone away.
> 
> Terra's "Beloved" is simple, _elegant_, and timeless; just like the original designers of the "old" tombstones meant them to be. She did a fantastic job of recreating their style and form. They meant them to evoke emotion. And Terra's does just that. I know my jaw fell down when I saw it.
> 
> Well done.
> 
> And thank you for sharing it with us all.


Here I am all bleary-eyed from just getting up and after reading your comment, they are a little misty now. Plus, I'm all puffed up like a peacock. What wonderful things to say. I am so touched you appreciate the work that went into her.

Every design decision that went into making her kept going back to the legend about her in my mind. Day after day she spent the nights keeping her Beloved company. Finally she just never left and eventually died there. Her body decayed away except her beautiful face. After the years, she became part of the stone.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Thanks so much for posting. I might try stones for year. Doing hands scar me though.


----------



## GoolGaul

just about done... I think i put about 30 hours into this.

Love it!


----------



## Si-cotik

very nice gool


----------



## Terra

*WOW* GoolGaul, she's fantastic! You've got all of Beloved's time intensive details. Her hair especially looks beautiful and I know how long that must have taken you to get it to that point. It's a lot of work but the payoff is outstanding. Her dress is elegant with that bow. Really, *really* well done Beloved. Can't wait to see your finishing details.


----------



## Autopsy

I was wondering.... Terra, I'm going to build one probably next year, and was thinking. I can only IMAGINE how tuff the hair was.... what about... a Mop Head for the hair? You'd get the large strand like hair like I see people trying to achieve, but should be much easier. Since you've built one, I was wondering your take on the idea. 

Thanks,

~{Autopsy}~


----------



## SmartisSexy

I think it would look like she had dreadlocks. I have made one and the hair isn't all that complicated to achieve.


----------



## Terra

Autopsy said:


> I was wondering.... Terra, I'm going to build one probably next year, and was thinking. I can only IMAGINE how tuff the hair was.... what about... a Mop Head for the hair? You'd get the large strand like hair like I see people trying to achieve, but should be much easier. Since you've built one, I was wondering your take on the idea.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ~{Autopsy}~


Interesting.... I jumped up thinking that could indeed be a timesaver. If anything, you could try it and since it would be fairly quick to do, if it doesn't look right then switch to the wig. Also, I would cut the end to release the twisted rope so it has thinner strands?

Yeah, the wig isn't that long to do _(about 1 1/2 hr.)_ and I didn't brush the wig out first _(mistake!)_ so perhaps it could be quicker. But, I am interested in that mop idea


----------



## Terra

On second thought...the wig could look bulky at the head part because it's not made to go around a wig head...so that could be an issue.


----------



## SmartisSexy

I actually got a cheap Walmart wig and brushed it out gently and it worked out real well.


----------



## moosecat

Absolutely incredible. I fancy myself as somewhat of an artist but this just blows me away. I never copy anyone but it has given me great new ideas. Thank you.


----------



## tuck

Terra, 

Never in a million years could I come up with such a unique and beautiful idea for a tombstone. I am grateful that you have the ingenuity and talent to make such a wonderful creation. Not to mention such a detailed tutorial to help those of us who are less creative replicate your work. My wife and I worked on her for many weekends but I believe she turned out quite well. We did make a couple of changes such as flex wax hands and feet, and a PVC frame to help her kneel. 

Thank you again for such a wonderful tutorial, we couldn't have built her without your guidance.


----------



## Terra

tuck said:


> Terra,
> 
> Never in a million years could I come up with such a unique and beautiful idea for a tombstone. I am grateful that you have the ingenuity and talent to make such a wonderful creation. Not to mention such a detailed tutorial to help those of us who are less creative replicate your work. My wife and I worked on her for many weekends but I believe she turned out quite well. We did make a couple of changes such as flex wax hands and feet, and a PVC frame to help her kneel.
> 
> Thank you again for such a wonderful tutorial, we couldn't have built her without your guidance.


Your stone is beautiful and haunting using the wax hands and feet. She looks like she could get up at any moment. Very ghostlike. I bet the ToTs were just staring at her! The poem is really nice and great idea using the PVC framing. So glad the tutorial helped you out


----------



## Terra

Everyone:

I so appreciate all the wonderful comments about Beloved. I want to take a moment to stress that I did not come up with the original concept. From what I can trace back, the Beloved Tombstone was created by http://www.castleblood.com/scrap/199...ctem/1999.html. I somewhat followed the tutorial at Haunted Webby - Alice Tombstone. I also got additional ideas from Kevin's stone at Brewster's Yard haunt at Brewster Yard Haunt: New Props. Along the way I came up with my new approaches to the stone.

I had taken a bunch of pictures while making my Beloved. When there was a big response to her unveiling here at HF, I made this very detailed tutorial blending all the ideas I had collected plus the new ones I came up. I wrote the tutorial with as much detail I could add to help guide people _(hopefully)_ every step of the way.

She was an amazing experience for me while building her. I kept referring back to the story I had of her in my mind and she just started to take on such a supernatural vibe. All of the ideas I had read, plus mine just gelled with her. She's now in the corner of the basement with the other tombstones but there's something a bit more to her. She seems to have a spirit, a specialness about her. Spooky, huh?


----------



## tabitha9413

Thank you so much for the detailed instructions on how to do this. This will be my first project ever, so let's hope it turns out great. I love all of your details in this project, but most of all, thank you for you heart in helping others learn how to do this wonderful piece


----------



## Terra

tabitha9413 said:


> Thank you so much for the detailed instructions on how to do this. This will be my first project ever, so let's hope it turns out great. I love all of your details in this project, but most of all, thank you for you heart in helping others learn how to do this wonderful piece


 
Aww, that is very nice to say. You're welcome  

Don't hestitate to pop back into this thread and ask any questions you may run into.


----------



## HeadStone13

Not only is this Halloween tombstone one of the best I've seen in an outdoor yard haunt - but this How to tutorial is also a great resource for anybody making tombstone props!


----------



## RI Demon

This tombstone. Is cool to build an your others. I'm doing a rocknroll cemetery. An few. Comedy. People's. Thanks. Again Bob


----------



## scarybella

simply stunning. you should be very proud of those


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

I'm sure you recall when we spoke of this stone on youtube, but I must say again. I still admire your "Beloved" tombstone. The detail is stunning! Like so many others have said before me, many thanks for the how-to.


----------



## Thegardenofshadows

Just wanted to stop by and thank Terra as well. My Beloved is getting a friend this year and she will be using the wax feet as shown by a previous poster. Your stone has brought all us "Beloved Makers" together . Thanks again!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

^ Wow! That is surreal!


----------



## RI Demon

Now thats great how big is that


----------



## Terra

Wow, you are all so very welcome and it's my pleasure 





Thegardenofshadows said:


> Just wanted to stop by and thank Terra as well. My Beloved is getting a friend this year and she will be using the wax feet as shown by a previous poster. Your stone has brought all us "Beloved Makers" together . Thanks again!


 
Oh my goodness, _she's fantastic!_ Love the way you posed her, like she's gonna get up at any minute. Very, very spooky and unnerving.


----------



## Thegardenofshadows

RI Demon said:


> Now thats great how big is that


She is life size. We tried to get her proportions just right. The cross is over 5 ft. I have a lot of pictures during the building process in my albums. Might be some shots in there that have an item in the background for scale. The fence here is 3ft.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Impressive scale and detailing! I have a couple of stones I made that are in the 6' range but not nearly so bulky (width & depth wise). Do you store that one at your home, or do you have a storage area? Honestly, the storage problem is what keeps an idea I have concerning a fountain w/ lifesized statue from becoming a reality.


----------



## Thegardenofshadows

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Impressive scale and detailing! I have a couple of stones I made that are in the 6' range but not nearly so bulky (width & depth wise). Do you store that one at your home, or do you have a storage area? Honestly, the storage problem is what keeps an idea I have concerning a fountain w/ lifesized statue from becoming a reality.


Yes we have storage. I am lucky that my in laws own a lot of property about twenty minutes away. We load all the big stuff onto a flat bed and take it to their ranch. They have a few very large train cargo containers and hopefully we will be getting one soon. For now its all tarped next to a barn near the house. She didnt travel too well, so I will be hauling her back for repairs this next weekend.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Thegardenofshadows said:


> Yes we have storage. I am lucky that my in laws own a lot of property about twenty minutes away. We load all the big stuff onto a flat bed and take it to their ranch. They have a few very large train cargo containers and hopefully we will be getting one soon. For now its all tarped next to a barn near the house. She didnt travel too well, so I will be hauling her back for repairs this next weekend.



Oh, nice to have something like that available for your use  As for the problems with moving them, I understand all to well. My wall breaker prop (One of Here's Johnny's designs), and a couple of tombstones were damaged by friends trying to help me move into my current home. 

Not such a big deal. I was in a rush to finish them and shortcut a thing or two in the ageing process, and wanted to rework them anyway.


----------



## Darkestnyte

Terra said:


> Your work is awesome.
> 
> May I ask what you use to illuminate the gravestones besides the candles?


----------



## S_Toast

I'm headed to the thrift store tomorrow to scout for the right dress! This is amazing! Thank you so much for sharing it.


----------



## Terra

_*Darkestnyte,*_ in the picture you posted, there was a blue floodlight in each corner of the cemetery. Last year, changed them out to blue LED floods:


----------



## spiderlady

*trying beloved*

It took me a year to find a dress. All the used dresses here were like 150.00 and up. But I did find one and have started. To make the dress a little more frilly, I added a curtain to the back of the dress because it did not have a train. I think it will look ok when it is done.


----------



## RI Demon

I went to a used cothing store an found a wedding. Dress for 5bucks


----------



## Terra

spiderlady said:


> It took me a year to find a dress. All the used dresses here were like 150.00 and up. But I did find one and have started. To make the dress a little more frilly, I added a curtain to the back of the dress because it did not have a train. I think it will look ok when it is done.


Great idea using a curtain! It's going to look terrific and no one would be able to tell the difference. The stone and model is looking good so far. 



RI Demon said:


> I went to a used clothing store an found a wedding. Dress for 5bucks


Nice deal! I had paid $20 for Beloved's. The reason I guess is that there's no way it would have fit a normal sized woman. Always guessed it was a play dress made for a girl. It was tiny. Plus bejeweled and ruffled to _level 11._


----------



## ScreamingSkull

Of all the items on Halloween Forum, this artwork you created, really catches my eye! I've developed one interesting graveyard pedestal with a flapping winged gargoyle on top, but most of the other tombstones are pretty pedestrian. 
Love your stuff. Has it been holding up over the years?


----------



## Terra

Thank you so much. It's been holding up great which was a happy surprise. The only thing I had to do was put another coat of Drylok on the bottom plywood because it was getting a bit slimy.


----------



## crowsnest

I finally made a beloved, but over the time she was outside her dress all cracked, I was able to peel off alot of it, and I was going to redo it, but before I do that pain staking task , I dont know what I did wrong in the 1st place, I used monster mud, and drylock as suggested.
any suggestions will be great.


----------



## Terra

Man, sorry to hear that. Let's get to the bottom of this. Here's some questions to see if we can nail this down:

Did you rub in the monster mud good into the dress? I'm thinking if it was just smoothed on, that could be an issue. Also, how many coats of Drylok did you do? Oh, also was it a thinner monster mud ratio - meaning more paint than a usual 5 to 1 ratio? Mine was about 3.5 to 1. Also, were you careful to paint the Drylok to cover any possible water seepage holes?


----------



## crowsnest

Hi Terra, well I put monster mud on the dress with my gloved hands for the 1st and 2nd coat, for the 3rd coat I used a big paint brush, drylock I used 3 coats and it was in a few weeks of each other so i made sure it was dry.Im sure I used your ratio on monster mud but I 
dont think it was thin, if anything it was thicker.I know I went over and over it with drylock, im sure I could of missed something.
Does this sound like a monster mud issue or drylock issue?


----------



## Terra

Well, perhaps. My Beloved has been out for three years and held up good. I did crack it when I bashed a sleeve when it was accidentally bashed it from the the corner of another tombstone but that was a big hit. Not what it sounds like you are describing. So, it could be the dryness of the mm that gave you problems. I really rubbed the mm into the dress and the thinness of that ratio allowed it to penetrate the cloth of the dress. That's the only thing that sounds like the variable.


----------



## crowsnest

Thank you , I guess Ill start with the monster mud as being issue and go from there, this will be a very slow process haha..


----------



## Terra

On other thought. Perhaps it was the material of the dress? Not sure if there are some materials that don't take well to mm or not but could be an issue.


----------



## crowsnest

That problem never crossed my mind, well at any rate Im going to do my best to fix her for next year , I don't see it as rough as the beginning.I hope to post a finished picture of her from Halloween.


----------



## crowsnest

Here is a picture of her from our Display


----------



## crowsnest

another


----------



## Terra

Wow, she's beautiful and the epitaph is very touching. The dress is awesome too. I especially love her hair and the flower in it.

Was thinking more on this and came up with two more possibilities. You used latex Drylok - not oil-based? Also, thinking that perhaps the last coat you did with the monster mud with the brush was to much. I rubbed the monster mud into the dress _(inside and out_) and that was it. Didn't do a second coat. You said you did a third coat with a brush as well. I'm now leaning toward you did too much monster mud. How does that sound?


----------



## crowsnest

Thank You, I had no idea there was 2 different drylock and I very well could of used the wrong one, I would have no idea since I dont have any left but will keep that in mind for this next time. So for this upcoming redo I should only do the 1 layer of monster mud and leave it at that and then drylock? I was looking at her yesterday and I can peel off quite a bit of her dress
monster mud and start over, do I want to no LOL but she is worth the 2nd shot since I did something wrong,all your help is much appreciated.


----------



## Terra

Without seeing it I suggest that you don't put another coat of monster mud after you peel away what's loose. If there is a ridge left or something, then yeah, use a bit of the mm to ease the transition. I would just seal it up with the latex Drylok (several coats - probably 3). But, you are the best judge of this without me seeing it.

Here's a picture of Beloved after her monster mudding had dried. 




















It's not very thick. I consider monster mud one of two necessary tools that allows you to stiffen up, strengthen and add some bulk to the bride's dress. The Drylok adds the second half of the bulking and also continues to strengthen and stiffen her. And by bulking - I mean give it the carved stone-like appearance.


----------



## Terra

Looking at the picture of your Beloved though - it doesn't look like you added a whole lot of monster mud. But, perhaps that extra coat is what pushed it over the edge.

You'd know if you used the oil-based Drylok if you had put it directly on the foam - it would have started to dissolve the foam.


----------



## creeeepycathy

crowsnest- your Beloved is beautiful. And I love the epitah.


----------



## Ash Ahrens

Hi Terra, 
I stumbled across this thread last year and have been completely fascinated by monster mud and your Beloved build. I'm a film maker and these techniques have opened up tons of low budget possibilities for me. I watched your videos and modified the Beloved tombstone into a full sized monument sarcophagus with an effigy on top. Here's the finished build that is appearing in my web series Grimoire Valya. 








It's not too bad considering it was my first time doing monster mud, foam carving, tea staining or dry brushing. Thank you so much for the tutorials!


----------



## Trex

This is beautiful, nice work!


----------



## xrockonx911

wow... that is an awesome awesome take on an amazing source prop!


----------



## Terra

*Ash Ahrens,* she's beautiful! Serene yet also unsettling - perfect for Halloween and the essence of Beloved. The pillow and roses add a great touch to the stone. Glad the tutorial helped. Your stone is quite the stunner.


----------



## ghostuponthefloor

Ash Ahrens- what incredible work! Terra's "Beloved" is one of my all time favorite props I've seen made here, and your take is so true to the spirit of "Beloved," yet original and unique- you are very talented! Well done!


----------



## Ash Ahrens

Wow, thanks everyone! I've got a bunch of pics from the build that I thought I'd put into a video. Would that be worth seeing?


----------



## xrockonx911

uh... YES! 

haha... if you have em and don't mind I'm sure a lot of people would be interested in seeing your process.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

WHOA!! Nice job Ash!  Well done indeed! Ofc, we'd love to see video of your rendition.


----------



## Ash Ahrens

Well, here's my video with the build pics. Hope you guys enjoy it.


----------



## Terra

Thank you so much Ash for posting that video. A treat to watch it being built. I bet that velvet dress was like a monster mud sponge! But, the finished look is spectacular. What a way to introduce yourself to the neighbors too


----------



## Ash Ahrens

Actually, the neighbors don't really talk to us anymore


----------



## jmowbray

I hope I don't overstep my bounds and maybe I missed it...not sure. I was wondering if you knew the approximate cost of the entire project. 

I would like to make this for this years celebration. However, I'm a poor college student and I'm not sure if I can afford it. What a nice way to meet the new neighbors...lol Should be moving out of my parents house to my own at just the right time. I best start looking for the right dress in the meantime.


----------



## Terra

Good question! Let's see _(never calculated it before)
_
Dress: $20
Foam: $30
Wig: $20
Head: $4
Glue: $12
MM: $15
Drylok: $20
Paint: $2
Chicken wire: $5
Drywall tape: $5
Model Magic: $4
Pipe Cleaners: $2
Caulk: $3
Plywood: $4
Moss: $4
Flicker Lights: $10

Okay, lemme get the calculator out... about $160ish. Add some unforseen stuff it would be safe to plan on $200ish.


----------



## jmowbray

Thank you so much Terra! If I could only find a dress like that for $30 though. hmmmm


----------



## jenscats5

ASH - that is amazing!!! Great job!!!


----------



## jmowbray

I was wondering what others thought about these dresses:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-BRI...=Vintage_Women_s_Clothing&hash=item20c7c7dc9f

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-SAT...=Vintage_Women_s_Clothing&hash=item43b18fc8d2

I sort of like the second one with the angled sleves


----------



## Terra

The first dress doesn't have a high collar so that could give you some problems attaching the wig head to the body. You could use more material to cover that gap. I like the second one but afraid because the train is plain and not ruffled at all you'd have difficulty having the cascading of the train show up enough. It's beautiful though.


----------



## Julie Ludwig

Amazing!!!


----------



## angelicdrkness

I HAVE to have her this year!!! Thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss

I've always adored Beloved! Ok I have a really wierd question to ask Terra. I would like to do one but a bit of variation. I have practically zero space for storage. Therefore If I choose to make one she won't be mudded. Is there a way to make this tombstone easy to disassemble for easier storage?


----------



## Dani21

Here is the one I did last year


----------



## Terra

Mistress of the Abyss said:


> I've always adored Beloved! Ok I have a really weird question to ask Terra. I would like to do one but a bit of variation. I have practically zero space for storage. Therefore If I choose to make one she won't be mudded. Is there a way to make this tombstone easy to disassemble for easier storage?


Well, I would think so. First of all I'd make a smaller version - as small as possible without her looking like a child. Don't think many people realize this but Beloved already isn't that big. Her dress was a size zero I'm guessing. Perhaps it would fit a 14 year-old. I think the stone could be scaled down even more. If that isn't small enough then here's another idea. You could put some thick plastic tarp over the stone and then monster mud the woman over it and let dry. Then, pull her off of the stone and then treat each as a separate stone and then reassemble on Halloween. You could use caulk and more Drylok to seal the seam but still be able to pry her back off.


----------



## Terra

Dani21 said:


> Here is the one I did last year


It's so peaceful and sad. Incredible work on this. Tilting her head really makes you sympathetic.


----------



## HalloweenHorrors

That grave stone is really nice. Make more!!!


----------



## Pirate Chris

I actually just started mine yesterday. Took Saturday for planning though, because I too have storage issues.  (one of the many reasons this has been on my build list for 4 years). Anyway, we decided to make this in multiple parts. We played last year with using hinges for the ability to break things down. Put hinges on your connections, and pull the pin when it's time to take them apart. Quick together, quick apart. So, we built our side frames yesterday, and I spent a couple of hours making my non-removable pin hinges into removable. Hopefully tonight we'll put it together and start on the actual building. The female form will be mudded as a separate piece that will lay on top of the stone and possibly attach with dowels? We're still working that part out. But we figure she will be the hardest piece to store.


----------



## Terra

Pirate Chris said:


> I actually just started mine yesterday. Took Saturday for planning though, because I too have storage issues. (one of the many reasons this has been on my build list for 4 years). Anyway, we decided to make this in multiple parts. We played last year with using hinges for the ability to break things down. Put hinges on your connections, and pull the pin when it's time to take them apart. Quick together, quick apart. So, we built our side frames yesterday, and I spent a couple of hours making my non-removable pin hinges into removable. Hopefully tonight we'll put it together and start on the actual building. The female form will be mudded as a separate piece that will lay on top of the stone and possibly attach with dowels? We're still working that part out. But we figure she will be the hardest piece to store.


Looking forward to what you come up with. This could help a lot of people


----------



## Pirate Chris

So, I started mine about 2 or 3 weeks ago. Only have so much time to work on things this year. The curse of a busy life. Anyway, we designed this totally for easier storage. And I think we've actually got a good job going on it. If others are interested, I'll do a sort of tutorial on what we used and how we accomplished this. Anyway, here's my progress.

The stone only. Only one coat of paint on the front and none on the top....








The stone with my lady in pose.








Closeup








5 piece box storage


----------



## Terra

OH! I like the kneeling with the flowers a LOT. The pose fits the sentiment of Beloved perfectly. Thanks for the update on this


----------



## Weathernut

man I would love to know where ya'll get these huge foam blocks. I ask for them at Home Depot and Lowes and even have pals that work there and look for them, but I haven't had any "show up" for a year now!


----------



## jmowbray

They are not all one chunk of foam. They are several flat pieces put together to look 3D. Check out the first page of the thread


----------



## Pirate Chris

Did the monster mudding yesterday. First time ever using the stuff. Kinda cool. The hair....oy. Don't really want to ever do that again. And I think she's going to have dreads. LOL


----------



## Kvsdesigns

Just amazing...you are so talented! love it...so sadly romantic


----------



## Terra

Pirate Chris said:


> Did the monster mudding yesterday. First time ever using the stuff. Kinda cool. The hair....oy. Don't really want to ever do that again. And I think she's going to have dreads. LOL


That is the toughest part of this build. Halfway through - really needed a drink but was covered in mm and there was no turning back 



Kvsdesigns said:


> Just amazing...you are so talented! love it...so sadly romantic


Thank you so much. Would you believe I'm going to graffiti her up tomorrow? Seriously...


----------



## Pirate Chris

To add to it, I used red like an idiot...so I am now attempting to put a coat of black on before I put the Drylok on. Hoping to not have to put 5 coats of Drylok. Also, I'm afraid I did something wrong with the mm. it stiffened the fabric but there is still a lot of flexibility..... Oh, and the painting is almost as bad as the hair. Tedious!


----------



## Terra

Pirate Chris said:


> To add to it, I used red like an idiot...so I am now attempting to put a coat of black on before I put the Drylok on. Hoping to not have to put 5 coats of Drylok. Also, I'm afraid I did something wrong with the mm. it stiffened the fabric but there is still a lot of flexibility..... Oh, and the painting is almost as bad as the hair. Tedious!


The 3 coats of Drylok will really stiffen the fabric up. It won't be like stone but be very strong. Don't skimp on the 3 coats of Drylok.


----------



## shayes99

How much does the finished prop weigh roughly?


----------



## SmartisSexy

It hardly weighs anything at all it is just awkwardly shaped. I would say mine weighs under 15 pounds.


----------



## Terra

SmartisSexy said:


> It hardly weighs anything at all it is just awkwardly shaped. I would say mine weighs under 15 pounds.


Yep, awkward is the word. Hubby thinks my Beloved weighs 30#ish. She's just a PITA to move her around because there's really no good way to pick her up without grabbing onto the dress. Ended up attaching two 1 x 2's on the bottom like it was stretcher handles.


----------



## SmartisSexy

I actually bult mine on top of a piece of wood so she has a solid bottom and it makes her fairly easy to move from here to there


----------



## Ellie13

*My first stone*







Thanks for the tutorial I could not have done it without it. And now I am hooked. Only thing I did different was leave an edge of plywood on the bottom with 4 handles for ease of lifting. I also changed the wording to commemorate my dogs passing and put a leash in her hand. Next time I would leave less of an edge because it was a pain to hide!


----------



## Terra

Ellie, I love your Beloved! Changing it up to dedicate to her dog is very touching and works just as well _(felt just as heartbroken when mine died).
_
BRAVO!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

Ellie13 said:


> View attachment 151035
> Thanks for the tutorial I could not have done it without it. And now I am hooked. Only thing I did different was leave an edge of plywood on the bottom with 4 handles for ease of lifting. I also changed the wording to commemorate my dogs passing and put a leash in her hand. Next time I would leave less of an edge because it was a pain to hide![/QUOTE
> 
> Hallow Ellie13! This is a wonderful adaptation of Terra's "Beloved" stone that we all aspire to create! You really took it to a marvelous new place honoring your pet. I teared up when I saw the leash in her hand. It is so touching. I admit, on cool autumn mornings, when I first gaze out upon our front yard after the "pretend" cemetery is all set up for Halloween, there is often a brief moment where I imagine the whole thing is REALLY a graveyard on my front lawn... Having a stone honoring one of our dearly departed four-legged family members would really tip me over the edge of my imaginings. Your _Beloved_ proves it...
> 
> You really did a beautiful job on this! Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Ellie13

Blushing. And rubbing my toes on the floor.... Thanks (c:


----------



## Ellie13

Hallow Ellie13! This is a wonderful adaptation of Terra's "Beloved" stone that we all aspire to create! You really took it to a marvelous new place honoring your pet. I teared up when I saw the leash in her hand. It is so touching. I admit, on cool autumn mornings, when I first gaze out upon our front yard after the "pretend" cemetery is all set up for Halloween, there is often a brief moment where I imagine the whole thing is REALLY a graveyard on my front lawn... Having a stone honoring one of our dearly departed four-legged family members would really tip me over the edge of my imaginings. Your _Beloved_ proves it...
[/QUOTE]

Thank you for your kind words. At first I felt as if it would be sacrilegious to his memory but then the more I thought about it the more I knew it was my way of honoring my guy. And call me weird but now when I am walking in a graveyard I feel peaceful and makes me think about mortality and when I am reading some of the stones and they say only Mother or Daughter or A Friend (true story in our small town cemetery) I want to know more about who the people were and why no more info. I wish more people could have the beautiful stones like Beloved, it would make visiting them way over the top but after buying 2 for my children I can see how only the wealthy can memorialize that way.


----------



## MonsterMilt

Nice!! Not sure I am creative snuff fir this one. Any tutorials on the terrific other gravestones and mausoleums?


----------



## VGhoulson

MonsterMilt - Terra has amazing tut's on her youtube account and in her albums section. She's the grand high pubah of stone creation. She's awesome sauce.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

I was the first to "like" this post nah naaaa


----------



## Pirate Chris

*monster mud chipping*

So, I did the monster mud and it's chipping. I did the wrong color, so iam covering it with black, it's chipping do bad that the black it's coming off too. Does this get better with the Drylok? I don't know what I did wrong! Advice?


----------



## UnOrthodOx

Pirate Chris said:


> So, I did the monster mud and it's chipping. I did the wrong color, so iam covering it with black, it's chipping do bad that the black it's coming off too. Does this get better with the Drylok? I don't know what I did wrong! Advice?


I've come across that particular situation in a couple instances with monster mud:


Using the powdered drywall mud. Don't ask me why, it makes no sense to me, but only the premix stuff seems to work well for Monster mud. 
Surface that mud will not adhere to. Plastic is sometimes iffy, oily surfaces, non-absorbent surfaces can be iffy in general. So, say, a nylon wig/dress might get problematic.
Putting mud on thick in a hot and dry environment can cause the surface to dry too fast and crack, and even flake. 

That said, drylock can fill in a lot of cracks.


----------



## Pirate Chris

I used the premixed stuff. No clue what the dress is made of. I dunno guess I'll just keep up the tedious job of multiple coats. Waited 4 years to do this and I kind of hate her now. Lol I just keep telling myself that it'll be fine when it's done. But really, I want to run over her with a truck.


----------



## Terra

Looks like Grandin Road is making Beloved now: http://www.grandinroad.com/-22beloved-22-tombstone/681420


----------



## UCIooBAkeeP

It pales in comparison to yours!!! you should go after them!


----------



## Hilda

Terra said:


> Looks like Grandin Road is making Beloved now: http://www.grandinroad.com/-22beloved-22-tombstone/681420


Terra ~ YOU are our Beloved. The one and only. <3


----------



## xrockonx911

what are all these big brand companies gonna do now that you're half-retired Terra... they'll have nothing else to mimic!


----------



## Terra

Thanks all   

It was a hoot to see. As I've said before, this isn't my original creation. I just took what Castle Blood did, somewhat followed the tutorial on the web and did my own take on it. But, certainly see the resemblance to the girl I made. Was looking at the dimensions of this and it's pretty tiny. Thinking in a graveyard might look a little weird and missing the whole point of it. The point was that the bride lost her Beloved and her grief was so intense she died keeping her Beloved company and eventually wasted away and morphed into the stone but her beauty (face) was eternal.


----------



## Tzaddi93

Terra said:


> Thanks all
> 
> It was a hoot to see. As I've said before, this isn't my original creation. I just took what Castle Blood did, somewhat followed the tutorial on the web and did my own take on it. But, certainly see the resemblance to the girl I made. Was looking at the dimensions of this and it's pretty tiny. Thinking in a graveyard might look a little weird and missing the whole point of it. The point was that the bride lost her Beloved and her grief was so intense she died keeping her Beloved company and eventually wasted away and morphed into the stone but her beauty (face) was eternal.


I agree - seems like a mini version and while still attractive - for me it misses the mark. I'm envious of your rendition of this creation - simply beautiful.


----------



## theundeadofnight

It needs graffiti  Agree with Terra , the scale needs to be bigger to get across the emotional content .


----------



## SmartisSexy

I am sorry but that Grandin Road prop looks like total trash compared to yours Terra and most of the reproductions I have seen on this thread, mine included. There is just something about putting your own work into something that makes it more unique.


----------



## DaveintheGrave

Maybe you somewhat copied your design from others, Terra, but YOU made it famous. Or infamous---whatever.........


----------

